# Ref; Sharing an Instant Pot Rice Pudding



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 29, 2018)

https://traditionalcookingschool.com/food-preparation/instant-pot-rice-pudding/

I had the hankering for rice pudding at around 9 PM..but I didn't want to mess around with a custard base etc, so I got the instant pot out and followed this one.

I did end up adding plain ole sugar to this <To be fair the maple syrup I have just isn't the most maple of flavour. Not sure if it's just old, or what. It's pretty thin..I mean almost water consistency.> I also added cinnamon and a touch extra heavy cream. I believe alot of these puddings go on the thick side when done in an instant pot. It tasted fine with out extra sugar though. I think cream of coconut would have been far better then the use of heavy cream for a sweetener.

The nice thing with this is the 'Hit one setting and it does it's thing' and that would be it. Quick dessert after working on an entire meal. I love the Instant-Pot for this :)


----------



## Rusty Long (Jul 30, 2018)

OMG, that looks terrible.
I have to try it. the texture sounds interesting. gooey rice wow o_O


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 30, 2018)

You guys don't eat rice pudding down in Australia? I'm a bit surprised!


----------

